# Hey hey from Indiana!



## beakerello (Apr 12, 2007)

:welcomesign: to AT


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Howdy from Knox County site of the Indiana ASA 3D championships this coming Sunday. :darkbeer: (Shameless promotion!)


----------



## sunshinec72 (Jun 16, 2007)

carlosii said:


> Howdy from Knox County site of the Indiana ASA 3D championships this coming Sunday. :darkbeer: (Shameless promotion!)


Im over in the Terre Haute area, unfortunitely with the hubby's work schedule and the two little ones we dont make as many shoots as we would like to and we cant really travel that far. So usually he makes it to the out of town shoots while I care for the kids. Besides, havent been shooting that long and dont think Im quite ready for humiliation! LOL


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Carla. Have fun here.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## sunshinec72 (Jun 16, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thank you everyone!!!


----------



## harleyrider (Jul 5, 2006)

*Hey! Hey! Back at you from Indiana*

Welcome to AT. :darkbeer: You will find that you will also soon be lost here on the Island of AT (my wife still hasn't found me)!

HR


----------



## sunshinec72 (Jun 16, 2007)

*Choices*

Well my choices were to either divorce him, kill him or join him. Joining him took the least effort!


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the largest archery forum on the internet.:secret:

You will find out that there are no strangers on here,but there are some strange ones on here.

Have fun and stop in often. Hope ya got 2 puters.:wink: AC


----------



## sunshinec72 (Jun 16, 2007)

No, just one computer, however, Im an at home mom so I can be on it when hes sleeping and at work, it works out! Thanks for the welcome!!!


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

Welcome another member of the hoosier mafia!


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

Welcome from Cass County!


----------



## sunshinec72 (Jun 16, 2007)

This thread was my first post and Im just amazed at what a warm welcome I have recieved here! Thank you so much! Its kinda funny, I thought there were VERY few women shooters until I came here. Even the local shoots that I go to there arent that many woman shooters. Wasnt sure how I would be received on a "guys" site. But my husband assured me that I would fit right in, thanks again to all of you who have made me feel at home!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome to AT. You'll find it is hard to get away from.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!! :wave:


----------



## DFINN (Jun 24, 2007)

*New To At*

From Indiana 
Kids Are Older .now I'm Back Into Bow Hunting,after 9yrs.
I Found This Web Site (great!)


----------



## Booner1331 (Sep 13, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## dkoutdoors_girl (Jun 26, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!:wink:


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

Big welcome from Rush county !!!


----------



## sclampa (Sep 18, 2005)

Welcome. If you ever get to Ossian area we would love to have you and your husband come to one of your shoots (Ouabache Archers). OUr schedule is posted under Great Lake Area shoots.


----------



## hoyt65 (Jul 30, 2007)

*just a hello from australia*

Hi all cant wait to chat about archery just starting out:wink:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

hoyt65 said:


> Hi all cant wait to chat about archery just starting out:wink:


And :yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk hoyt65. Have fun here.


----------



## Billfish (Jan 7, 2007)

Welcome to AT from Jackson county in the southern part  you to will get lost in the Humor and Great info that is found here-- Enjoy:wink:


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 14, 2007)

Welcome!!! Great game plan. I just bought a bow for my wife after she expressed interest. I'm hoping she enjoys it!


----------

